# Sleeping wasps and bees



## orionmystery (Sep 30, 2011)

My collection of sleeping wasps and bees...all found during night macro, of course

Mud-dauber wasp _(Sceliphrinae; Chalybion sp._)


----------



## Heitz (Sep 30, 2011)

Great clarity and color!!


----------



## JustinZ850 (Sep 30, 2011)

Truly awesome!


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 30, 2011)

rheitz1 said:


> Great clarity and color!!


 


JustinZ850 said:


> Truly awesome!



Thanks rheitz1, JustinZ850.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2011)

really nice shots, Kurt! Really like the Mud-dauber, he is really relaxed! lol!


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I can't help but find myself completely enthralled with your work. Every set you put up is awesome in more than one way, but the thing I like most of all is the fact that your photos ooze adventure. You can really tell that you're getting out there and putting in the time to find all these incredible subjects and then getting the shots. In short, your works inspires me. Thanks!


----------



## Olga_pv (Sep 30, 2011)

Amazing!!! My first thought was "OMG, such a great shots, I want to know model of his camera"  But I know, it's not the camera, it's the photographer


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Olga_pv said:


> Amazing!!! My first thought was "OMG, such a great shots, I want to know model of his camera"  But I know, it's not the camera, it's the photographer




You should check out his website (Danum Valley - Part II | Up Close with Nature), he breaks down the changes he's made to his rig right up to what he's using today. All together right now he has one serious piece of photographic equipment.


----------



## jackiex_x (Sep 30, 2011)

loving #4, he looks dead to the world! lol


----------



## Olga_pv (Oct 1, 2011)

pathoulihan1 said:


> Danum Valley - Part II | Up Close with Nature



Thank you for the link, now I know something new about macro photography! Only one sad thing - I will never reach this level


----------



## dry3210 (Oct 1, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 2, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> really nice shots, Kurt! Really like the Mud-dauber, he is really relaxed! lol!


 
Thanks Charlie. The mud dauber wasn't that relaxed...it took off after a few shots. Would've loved to try different background and/or get the abdomen more in focus. Oh well..maybe next time.



pathoulihan1 said:


> I can't help but find myself completely enthralled with your work. Every set you put up is awesome in more than one way, but the thing I like most of all is the fact that your photos ooze adventure. You can really tell that you're getting out there and putting in the time to find all these incredible subjects and then getting the shots. In short, your works inspires me. Thanks!


 


pathoulihan1 said:


> Olga_pv said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing!!! My first  thought was "OMG, such a great shots, I want to know model of his  camera"  But I know, it's not the camera, it's the photographer
> ...


 
Thank you Thanks, pathoulihan1, Olga_pv. 40D, MPE65, MT24EX and DIY Diffuser for full flash shots: My Macro Rig - Then and Now | Up Close with Nature

Sigma 150 for natural light shot..with or without tripod: Tips on shooting with natural light | Up Close with Nature



jackiex_x said:


> loving #4, he looks dead to the world! lol


 
Thanks, jackiex.



Olga_pv said:


> pathoulihan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Danum Valley - Part II | Up Close with Nature
> ...


 
You can, Olga, all you need is practice 



dry3210 said:


> Very cool



Thanks dry3210.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 2, 2011)

hmmmm... how are you liking that Sigma 150? I have seriously considered that lens.. or the older 180.


----------



## photobykelly (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice, beautiful work


----------



## Olga_pv (Oct 2, 2011)

*orionmystery

*Thank to you for the good pictures, It's a pleasure to watch, so clear, so colorful, so detailed... thanks for the link (shooting with natural light), interesting and very helpful tips, can't wait next summer to try, because now always rainy and cold, cold and rainy, winter soon http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/58844.html


----------



## TCD photography (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow!  Do you what kind of bee #4 is?


----------



## GoldFish (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful Shots!


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 3, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> hmmmm... how are you liking that Sigma 150? I have seriously considered that lens.. or the older 180.


 
I love my Sigma 150. I had the 180 too but decided to sell it....nicer background but also quite a bit heavier. I can get very nice background too if i add a 1.4x teleconverter to my 150 mm ( =>210mm).



photobykelly said:


> Very nice, beautiful work


 
Thanks photobykelly.



Olga_pv said:


> *orionmystery
> 
> *Thank to you for the good pictures, It's a pleasure to watch, so clear, so colorful, so detailed... thanks for the link (shooting with natural light), interesting and very helpful tips, can't wait next summer to try, because now always rainy and cold, cold and rainy, winter soon



Thanks Olga!


----------

